# Overmedicated?



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, all!

I don't know if anyone remembers me.

I am currently on 75mcg Levothyroxine. I thought it was working pretty well, though I still felt tired. I have been on this dosage for several months now.

Two weeks ago I started low-carbing. I only mention this because I read diet *could* affect thyroid hormone. Anyway, I started getting heart palpitations, dizziness, almost fainted at one point. It comes, stays for several hours and leaves. I also have insomnia, diarrhea and feel "jumpy" and, well...like I'm on something!

My doctor is NOT worried. I told her I thought maybe for some reason, my Levo dosage was now too high. She looked at my latest labs (from 1.5 weeks ago) and my TSH is 0.861, Free T4 is 1.49 and T3 is 75. She said my TSH is NOT abnormal and not low but that she would reduce me to 50mcg for now and I will see her in-office on Friday.

Any opinions? Could I be having a hyper attack, sort of, even though I have Hashi's? Do these sound like hyper symptoms? Also: if it's the medication, how long before the symptoms start leaving? Thanks!!!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know that anyone here agrees on just when one should start feeling better after starting a new med or new dose. The answers are pretty much all over the map.

May I ask if there's a reason for the low carbing and just how many carbs a day you're consuming? Are you diabetic?

I'm wondering if your leap into low carbing was a significant change.


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, CA-Lynn.  I'm low-carbing to lose weight and also because I was DXd pre-diabetic. I'm still eating 20g/day of carbs. I will increase to 25 for a week if I have still lost this week (according to the protocol), then keep going up until I stop losing, then go down 5g/day from that and be in Ongoing Weight Loss.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a diabetic and that sounds like a very severe carb reduction. What was your last A1C?


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

MelanieH said:


> Thanks, CA-Lynn.  I'm low-carbing to lose weight and also because I was DXd pre-diabetic. I'm still eating 20g/day of carbs. I will increase to 25 for a week if I have still lost this week (according to the protocol), then keep going up until I stop losing, then go down 5g/day from that and be in Ongoing Weight Loss.


Am I right in assuming that you are on the Atkins diet? If not, I would think it is something similar...

A little background. I am a dietitian and and worked in a hospital setting for many years. Part of that job was helping counsel those who were pre-diabetic and I can assure you, eating only 20 grams of carbs per day is downright dangerous for that condition. I am not one bit surprised that you are dizzy, have heart palpatations and have almost fainted. Your diet should consist of no less than 30% carbs and preferably 40%. And, those carbs should consist of low glycemic fruits and lots of vegetables, and some whole grains. No "white" things like rice or potato or white bread. Along with those good carbs, eat low-fat protein (eggs, chicken, lean beef/pork) and you will lose weight. Safely!

If your thyroid labs are good, I honestly feel the symptoms you are experiencing are most likely due to your diet. It might be a good idea to mention your current pattern of eating to your doctor and discuss this matter further with her before you insist on lowering your thyroid medication.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Shiraz: Great post. I couldn't agree more about the low-carbing causing the symptoms.

MelanieH: If you want a diet to be effective, you have to diet the safe, sane way. The Atkins approach only results in later weight gain.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MelanieH said:


> Thanks, CA-Lynn.  I'm low-carbing to lose weight and also because I was DXd pre-diabetic. I'm still eating 20g/day of carbs. I will increase to 25 for a week if I have still lost this week (according to the protocol), then keep going up until I stop losing, then go down 5g/day from that and be in Ongoing Weight Loss.


If you are losing weight, your thyroxine dose may have to be adjusted downwards.

Are you on Atkin's? If you are, get ketone strips and check your ketones as your kidneys could be in crisis.

Diabetes is another possibility. Ketones and glucose are in the "mix" together.


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Yes, it's Atkins. However, I won't stay on 20g carbs/day. After two weeks you're supposed to start going up by adding in more vegetables (on the plan I eat 3 cups of vegetables per day to start).

I haven't had an A1C1. I do get my BG tested every three months. This latest time it was 77. I also check my BG periodically during the day to make sure I'm within range. I was diagnosed pre-diabetic with a highest BG of 108 (lowest of 98) so I have a meter at home.


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

By the way, I'm taking everything everyone has said about Atkins under consideration. Not blowing those comments off -- just so you know.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Melanie,

You're heading down a really bad path.

A blood glucose reading doesn't mean much at all. It just represents the amount of glucose in the blood at that moment. You need an A1C test, which measures glucose over the last 90 days. This is important because it picks up measurements at ALL times of the day, not just one moment in time.

I also have to ask: what kind of doctor is recommending this kind of diet? [I suspect none.]

I'm being blunt because I don't think you have any clue about how you can work yourself into a hypoglycemic event.

The brain needs carbohydrates as fuel in order to regulate the body. You're depriving the body of that fuel.

I know of many physician-recommended diets, some that include just shakes and protein bars 6 times daily..........................and even these have more carbohydrates than you are taking in.

The ONLY sensible diet that will faciliate weight loss and keeping the pounds off is one that has you losing about 1 pound a week [perhaps slightly more in the beginning].

Lastly, if you're meter-checking, you should be doing it immediately before you eat and 2 hours after you've eaten. Checking at any other time is usually not meaningful.

Also, you mentioned that your glucose high was 107. If your reading was ALWAYS 107, this is equivalent to an A1C of about 5.6. And guess what? You only become prediabetic after you hit 6.1 A1C [according to the latest guidelines]. You're not even there yet.

http://www.medicinenet.com/hemoglobin_a1c_test/article.htm

You seriously need to reconsider the information you've been given on this website and incorporate it in your diet plan.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Melanie:
I don't have any medical info. to add to what is already here. However, I want to applaud you for asking good questions. The people here who are responding to your situation have written about their professional or personal (and well researched) experience with diabetes/pre-diabetes and appropriate diet. I also would concur about the Atkins Diet being dangerous and counter-productive. I have read it can change you metabolism so that it becomes even harder than normal to lose weight and often causes later weight gain, as CA-Lynn pointed out. So don't be fooled by the seeming gradual re-incorporation of carbs as being OK--it is not.

I would encourage you to RUN, not walk, to phone a physician well-trained in diabetes and familiar with your test results to check all of this out. All of us here would really hate for you to end up in some kind of bloodsugar-related crisis and perhaps suffer a fall or other accident in the process!

You came here asking about thyroid issues and you have gotten diabetes and nutritional basics. Not bad--hope it all helps!


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. The BS I posted was two hours after eating.  Following that, I took pre-eating BSs and 1- and 2-hour post-eating BSs and I never went above 104 or under 85.

We reduced my thyroid meds to 50mcg and so far I'm feeling pretty good -- no more attacks. My endo told me (today -- in-office visit) that it's possible I'll need something right in between the 50 and the 75 and if I do, we'll go to 125s cut in half.

My blood tests also came back and my lipid panel was EXCELLENT. My bad cholesterol went down THIRTY points.

The rest of my lipids panel stayed the same (within 2 points of prior for each category). Total cholesterol: 181.

My blood pressure today was the usual, slightly low-normal. Pulse: also normal. My thyroid does not feel enlarged. (I did just have an ultrasound last November, though.)

We noted that the prior tests (in December) showed me at 1.3 TSH (T3 and T4 fell in range then and do now) and that perhaps at the .86, it's just a little too much for me even though technically it's not hyper.

And they did do an A1C1 -- I just didn't realize it! It was 5.1.

A diabetes specialist nutritionist (not sure of that exact title) will be calling me (referral from my doctor) to make an appointment. ETA: I get more blood work in 8 weeks to judge the efficacy of the 50mcg. I also have an office appointment scheduled for then.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MelanieH said:


> Thanks, everyone. The BS I posted was two hours after eating.  Following that, I took pre-eating BSs and 1- and 2-hour post-eating BSs and I never went above 104 or under 85.
> 
> We reduced my thyroid meds to 50mcg and so far I'm feeling pretty good -- no more attacks. My endo told me (today -- in-office visit) that it's possible I'll need something right in between the 50 and the 75 and if I do, we'll go to 125s cut in half.
> 
> ...


Melanie!! Good for you! All of the above is very good news and I know we all are glad that you are seeing a Diabetes Nutritionist. None of us would like to see anything happen to you and more importantly we would love to share your wonderful stories about weight loss and how you are doing.

The idea being of course that when you reach your weight loss goal, you will have learned good eating habits and you will not re-gain the weight. This is so important!!

Hugs,


----------



## MelanieH (Nov 14, 2009)

Andros said:


> Melanie!! Good for you! All of the above is very good news and I know we all are glad that you are seeing a Diabetes Nutritionist. None of us would like to see anything happen to you and more importantly we would love to share your wonderful stories about weight loss and how you are doing.
> 
> The idea being of course that when you reach your weight loss goal, you will have learned good eating habits and you will not re-gain the weight. This is so important!!
> 
> Hugs,


Thank you.  And I know you're right! Lifetime good eating habits are the most important thing. I'm sorting that out right now. A little late in life to be starting but now it's more important than ever.

Thanks for the help and thoughtfulness, everybody.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MelanieH said:


> Thank you.  And I know you're right! Lifetime good eating habits are the most important thing. I'm sorting that out right now. A little late in life to be starting but now it's more important than ever.
> 
> Thanks for the help and thoughtfulness, everybody.


There is no question in my mind but what you are going to be a great help to others on this board.

"Pass it forward!"

Hugs,


----------

